# Video: Offshore Fishing In An 8' Boat



## Power Fisherman (Jun 4, 2007)

Guys,

We have some very exciting footage to share. Shawncy Perez and I went out almost 6 miles in our 8' Zodiac to fish a rig. The little 6 horse Johnson motor took 40 minutes to get there. We trolled for kings and got one on the camera for everyone to see. Offshore fishing on a budget. This is one of the most exciting videos we have produced. During the video and you will see three scenes where the ribbon fish is passing through the water.

Thanks for all the help Shawncy.

Hope everyone enjoys. 

Deaver

Click the link below to start.......

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/video/TSFKingfish.wmv


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

nice ive seen alot of people doing that but the funniest thing ive ever seen is somone trolling from a kite surfing board


----------

